# Baclofen pump resevoir refill



## renifejn (Jul 11, 2008)

Needle was inserted to aspirate the residual Baclofen from the port and a second needle was inserted to refill the Baclofen.  Anyone know how to code this?   

Thanks


----------



## santha (Jul 22, 2008)

what about the code 95991?


----------

